# crying after disbudding



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,
I had two kids disbudded last night. They were about 2 weeks old. I have noticed today that they seem to be crying a lot. They are nursing fine and I notice that they are laying down when they cry. Their burn marks look ok, but I do notice some leaking around it. I don't know if they are just being vocal or if I should be concerned. The person who did them does it for all of the 4H members and he does a great job..so it was not a novice attempt  Any thoughts?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be concerned with the leaking. That's not good. Can you put some blukote on it and call the person who did the disbudding?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I have next to no experience but I can say the two I had done acted like nothing had happened the next day .... even later that day actually. I would think something is not right.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a photo.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have banamine? I would give them a shot in case of swelling...


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

There is no swelling


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I was thinking banamine..but I wasn't sure of the doseage. They are NDs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They don't look terrible but I don't like the total look of them. You will want to put some kind of antibacterial on it. That's why I suggested the blukote. It keeps the flies away too. 

Banamine dosage is 1cc per 100lbs. My vet said if you are giving it IM you can do 1cc per 50lbs.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I do have Blukote and was figuring that would be a good thing. I just talked to the vet and she also said .1 cc per 10 lbs. I weighed him and he is exactly 10 lbs  Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup .1cc per 10lbs would be the same as 1cc per 100lbs


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I meant swelling of the brain, not external. There would be no external signs. I would give the banamine just to be safe.   :hug:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its not a bad idea to just put the bluekote on them as soon as they are done being disbudded just as a standard practice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually I do believe it can be detrimental to put it on right away. You can't see if its weeping and it gives you a false sense of treatment already being done. No you should only treat something if it proves necessary. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

How are the kids doing?


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

He seems to be back to normal. He actually seemed to get better in the afternoon and yesterday morning still seemed a little "off". I gave him a does of banamine yesterday morning and that seemed to bring him back to his perky self  His sister never cared lol


----------

